# Kühler macht störende Geräusche



## kAmBeR (3. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

also mein Kühler macht immer komische Gräusche, wenn ich meinem PC einschalte.

Ich hört sich so an, als würde etwas da zwischen klemmen, jedoch ist dies nicht so.

Habe sogar Staub entfernt, aber immer nocht nicht weg.

Aber er funktioniert, und kühlt auch, aber macht diese störenden Geräusche eben

Danke Im Voraus

mfg
kAmBeR

--

Asus A7V 266-E
Athlon XP 1600+

arctic cooling - Copper Silent


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (5. Dezember 2003)

Kühler -> Verschleißteil -> austauschen


----------



## redbuttler (5. Dezember 2003)

Also da hat einer genau das selbe Probalem gehabt wie du und ich hab im folgendes gesagt:
Auf dem Kühler ist so eine Aufkleber , wenn du den abziehst siehst du darunter eine kleine Öffnung (Lüfterlager) Gib ein paar Tropfen Waffenöl oder Nähmaschinenöl heinein Normalerweise läuft er dann wieder ruhiger!
Viel Glück noch wenn snich klappt!


----------

